# Gehäuselüfter durch Leisere ersetzen



## mabex_maggot (15. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe einen sehr lauten PC. Nun will ich die Lüfter in meinem Gehäuse durch neue ersetzen, die 1) gut aussehen und 2) deutlich leiser sein sollen.

Dabei bin ich auf "noiseblocker" getroffen. Alleine schon der Name sollte mein 2. Kriterium erfüllen. Gut aussehen tut er zumindest 

Kennt ihr euch mit Lüftern aus? Könnt ihr einen empfehlen?

Vielen Dank

edit: hier übrigens der für den ich mich interessiere: http://www.modvision.de/product_inf...B-Blacksilent-XL1-Rev-3---120x120x25mm--.html


----------



## mabex_maggot (23. März 2010)

Ich schwenke so langsam auf eine Wasserkühlung über muss ich zugeben...

Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Dr Dau (24. März 2010)

Hallo!

Eine Wasserkühlung macht aber auch Geräusche.
1. sitzt am Wärmetauscher ein Lüfter (quasi wie beim Autokühler ).
2. wird das Wasser über eine elektrische Pumpe durch den Kühlkreislauf transportiert.

Und wenn mal ein Schlauch (warum auch immer) kaputt gehen sollte, dürftest Du ein Problem haben (Wasser + Strom = nicht gut). 

Die Noisblocker sind meist schon sehr leise (hängt natürlich auch vom Model ab).
Damit sich die Schwingungen nicht auf das PC-Gehäuse übertragen (bzw. damit sie minimiert werden) gibt es extra so komische Gumminippel, mit denen die Lüfter am Gehäuse befestigt werden.
Für das Netzteil gib es eine "Gummidichtung" die zwischen PC-Gehäuse und Netzteil gesetzt wird..... um die Schwinungsübertragung zu minimieren.
Festplatten erzeugen auch Schwingungen, auch hier gibt es entsprechende Lösungen (z.B. eine "schwebende" Aufhängung in einer Art Gummibänder).

Die Qualität des PC-Gegäuses spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle.
Um so dünner das Blech, um so mehr schwingt es.
Ist das Blech geschweisst, ist die Verbindung fester als wenn es genietet ist.
Sind Plastikverkleidungen (z.B. die Front) angeschraubt, ist die Verbindung fester als wenn sie nur "angeklippst" sind.

Wenn der PC frei im Raum steht (z.B. auf dem Schreibtisch) kann sich der Lärm besser ausbreiten als wenn er z.B. unter dem Schreibtisch steht.
Der Standort entscheidet also wesentlich mit über den Lärmpegel. 

Ich habe vor mir einen Schrank zu bauen.
Die Rückwand bleibt offen und ca. 10cm von der Zimmerwand entfernt (Wärmeabfuhr).
Die Seitenwände reichen bis an die Zimmerwand, damit der Lärm nicht seitlich "entweichen" kann.
Der Schrank kommt auf Räder, damit ich ihn auch mal vorholen kann (z.B. um hinten an die Kabel/Anschlüsse zu kommen).
Dadurch habe ich zum Fussboden einen Zwischenraum, welcher mir ermöglicht in den Schrankboden eine Öffnung zu machen, durch die frische Luft hinzugefügt werden kann.
Evtl. stelle ich die PCs noch auf Gummimatten (die Dinger die man eigentlich für Waschmaschienen benutzt ).
Ist zwar alles bisher nur Theorie, aber ich hoffe dass es etwas bringt.
Zumindest aber sind meine ganzen PCs dann nicht mehr sichtbar (teilweise schon sehr alt, angefangen bei einem 486er, sehen also nicht unbedingt "schön" aus). 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## mabex_maggot (16. Mai 2010)

*Wie HD 5870 richtig kühlen?*

hi leute,
ich habe mir vor kurzem eine neue HD 5870 gegönnt und will diese mit einer wasserkühlung kühen, weil mir die einfahc zu heiß und zu laut ist. eigentliuch habe ich alle komponentne shcon soweit zusammen, aber 2 fragen sind noch offen:
1) was ist eigentlich mit den spannungswandlern? werden die gar nicht mitgekühlt? brauchen die gar keine kühlung?!
2) sind backplates notwendig? so wie ich das gelesen hab kühlen die ja nur den RAM und das nicht mal mit wasser. wenn ich mir mal das bild angucke: http://www.modvision.de/product_inf...C5850-5870-RAM-Backplate---Nickel-Plated.html dann ist das doch nur eine große platte mit nickel die die wärme abtransportiert oder was ist das?
danke für eure Hilfe
gruß mabex


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Mai 2010)

mabex_maggot hat gesagt.:


> hi leute,
> ich habe mir vor kurzem eine neue HD 5870 gegönnt.....


Und? Hat das Geld nicht mal mehr für eine neue Tastatur gelangt?
Deine jetzige Tatstatur scheint jedenfalls in den letzten Wochen kaputt gegangen zu sein. 
Punkt 15 der Netiquette.


----------



## mabex_maggot (19. Mai 2010)

Ah entschuldige bitte - ich war etwas abgelenkt, als ich den Beitrag geschrieben habe. Hier der Beitrag etwas lesefreundlicher:

Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine neue HD 5870 gegönnt und will diese mit einer wasserkühlung kühlen, weil mir die Karte einfach zu heiß und zu laut ist. Eigentlicch habe ich alle Komponenten schon soweit zusammen. 2 Frage sind aber noch offen:

1) Was ist eigentlich mit den Spannungswandlern? Werden die gar nicht mitgekühlt? Brauchen die gar keine Kühlung?!

2) Sind backplates notwendig? So wie ich das verstanden habe: die kühlen den RAM nicht mit Wasser, sondern leiten die Wärme nur auf die backplate. Wenn ich mir mal das Bild angucke: http://www.modvision.de/product_inf...C5850-5870-RAM-Backplate---Nickel-Plated.html dann ist das doch nur eine große platte mit Nickel, die die Wärme abtransportiert oder was genau passiert da?

Danke für eure Hilfe
Gruß mabex


----------



## Dr Dau (23. Mai 2010)

mabex_maggot hat gesagt.:


> 1) Was ist eigentlich mit den Spannungswandlern? Werden die gar nicht mitgekühlt? Brauchen die gar keine Kühlung?!





> Ein integrierter Kühler für die Spannungswandler rundet die ganze Sache nach oben hin ab.


Quelle: http://www.modvision.de/product_info.php/info/p5225_EK-Water-Blocks-EK-FC5850.html
Vorsicht, ich habe nicht geprüft ob es tatsächlich der richtige Kühler ist.



mabex_maggot hat gesagt.:


> 2) Sind backplates notwendig?


Notwendig wohl nicht (sonst würde sie sicherlich im Set mit dem Kühler verkauft werden), aber eine sinnvolle Ergänzung.


mabex_maggot hat gesagt.:


> So wie ich das verstanden habe: die kühlen den RAM nicht mit Wasser, sondern leiten die Wärme nur auf die backplate.


Korrekt.
Sowas nennt man auch passive Kühlung.
Damit die Wärme auch zuverlässig an die Backplate abgegeben werden kann, würde ich auf die (minimalen) Erhöhungen für die RAM-Bausteine etwas Wärmeleitpaste auftragen.


----------

